# help! e36 transmission control module



## stolenheartt (May 29, 2003)

I'm having a problem with the tcm on my 95 325i with auto trans. Transmission would not start on the 1st gear only on 4th gear. Idiot light will come on and stays on. I will be replacing the tcm but my only problem is that pulled out the wrong part and number. It was the ecu or dme that I pulled instead of the tcm. I check the bentley manual for the location of the transmission control module. It only shows it on 318 not on 325i. Anyone on the forum have this problem before and pulled the tcm out and replaced it? I need help in locating the tcm on the car. Thank you


----------

